# Rail station at DFW airport opening 8/18/14



## CHamilton (Mar 26, 2014)

DART accelerates DFW station's opening day



> Dallas Area Rapid Transit (DART) is moving up the opening date for a new rail station at Dallas-Fort Worth International Airport. The change to Aug. 18 accelerates the station's opening by four months.
> The five-mile Orange Line extension from Belt Line Station to the newly rebuilt Terminal A at Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport will bring the nation's longest light-rail system to 90 miles, DART officials said in a press release.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 26, 2014)

Outstanding! No more buses to/from Midpoint Station when you had to ride TRE to/ from DFW! The Dallas/Ft Worth transportation agencies are doing a first rate job with DART and TRE! I wish Austin's Cap Metro would hire some of their Execs to get the mess we have here with the Red Line and Buses straightened out!


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 26, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaaaay. I was so sad when I realized the TRE didn't actually go TO the airport and I had to stand outside in the middle of an ice storm for 20 minutes while waiting for the shuttle...

That took me to another shuttle stop...

Where I had to wait for another shuttle...

That took an hour to get to the terminal because of the ice and snow.

So, this is good news indeed.  It will be wonderful for travelers and employees.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 27, 2014)

I assume the TRE shuttle(s) will remain in place, for people who want to reach Ft Worth or other TRE stations west of downtown Dallas. But TRE is such a pain to reach from DFW that the Orange Line will surely capture 90% of its ridership at DFW, plus much more.


----------



## XHRTSP (Mar 27, 2014)

So what's the plan for Ft Worth travelers, if any? Or is Ft Worth just Robin to Dallas' Batman?


----------



## Texan Eagle (Mar 27, 2014)

Woohoo! This is awesome. When I lived in Dallas, I had to do the whole DART -> TRE -> a shuttle bus -> another shuttle bus juggle to reach DFW airport.

Now I no longer live in Dallas, but I am happy for the people who still do, finally a decent direct public transit connection.


----------



## neroden (Mar 28, 2014)

XHRTSP said:


> So what's the plan for Ft Worth travelers, if any? Or is Ft Worth just Robin to Dallas' Batman?


http://www.texrail.com/
Not built yet, but it's top on the Ft. Worth agenda, if they can chase of the money.

http://www.texrail.com/Portals/0/Documents/TEXRail_EA_FactSheet_Fall.pdf


----------



## XHRTSP (Mar 28, 2014)

neroden said:


> http://www.texrail.com/
> 
> Not built yet, but it's top on the Ft. Worth agenda, if they can chase of the money.
> 
> http://www.texrail.com/Portals/0/Documents/TEXRail_EA_FactSheet_Fall.pdf


Cool, thanks.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 31, 2014)

A direct rail connection into the airport will be a huge accomplishment for this system. Offering rail connections from both DFW and Love Field (on the same line even) to downtown will certainly make the city more transit friendly. The present system of rail-bus-plane isn't terrible, but certainly isn't ideal either. I have a hard time seeing the TRE Connection going away anytime soon, but if/when TexRail comes on line that could be a game changer.


----------



## FriskyFL (Apr 1, 2014)

Sweet! I only wish they'd built this sooner, when we lived in the Metroplex and I flew frequently for my job.


----------



## tonys96 (Apr 2, 2014)

There is still no DIRECT connection to Love Field. You have to take a bus from Inwood Road station that is quite small and at peak times there is little/no room for luggage.

When this station on the Orange Line opens at DFW, those from Ft. Worth can either take the TRE to CenterPort and the shuttle bus from CerterPort Station, or stay on the TRE to Victory Station then take the Orange line to DFW from there. At least until/if the TexRail proposal gets funded.


----------



## saxman (Apr 3, 2014)

The TRE Shuttle will probably never go away, even when TexRail opens. It also makes stops along its route to several of the businesses along the way including the American Airlines HQ. Some people want to see the Orange Line extended all the way south through DFW Airport and connect with Centreport Station there. I'm not sure how possible that is though. I would definitely like to see the line extended down the center of the terminals, so you could also have direct access to the other terminals. This would make it easier if you have to check bags when you are NOT taking AA.


----------

